# Side and rear bottom boards for shed, OSB questions



## nyg052003 (Oct 11, 2010)

With all of my lean-to's that I closed in on my yard, I took the cover boards up about an inch from the bottom so that it wouldnt rot. I am thinking about pouring it with cement because now i have an issue with rain coming in. 

As for my horse stable, i was wondering if i should just flush with the ground cause I know I won't cement under the shed but I wonder about rotting later on down the road. . Its gona be about 12x10, just an out the weather shed. I will paint it by the way, not sure if i will prime it first then paint later though. Might just put a coat of paint on the osb but it won't be right away anyway. Any suggestions guys?


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

I have limestone screenings on the floor of my run in shed and a thick sheet of plywood running along the sides. Its not setting right on the ground rather about 3-4" up. 
This is the only photo I have and there is straw down for the baby so you can't see the floor.


----------



## nyg052003 (Oct 11, 2010)

Vidaloco said:


> I have limestone screenings on the floor of my run in shed and a thick sheet of plywood running along the sides. Its not setting right on the ground rather about 3-4" up.
> This is the only photo I have and there is straw down for the baby so you can't see the floor.


 yeah my floor will be just dirt though. i was wondering about the rain getting in if i had it an inch or so or even a half inch off the ground to avoid rotting


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

The one in the photo is a large 3 sided shed so water will blow in once in awhile. If you built up the ground under your shed so it drains well, You shouldn't have to worry to much. I have a small lean to on the side of another barn that always filled with water when it rained. I built up around the outside and inside with screenings and I don't have near the problem. If your floor is just dirt expecially clay its going to get soupy inside. I'm not sure where you live but here in Kansas they call the dirt I used, limestone screenings. There is some stuff thats even cheaper I think its called cutter run? It has more rocks in it but it will work the same to help drainage. Both are pretty cheap around $2 a ton here, plus hauling of course.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

OSB does not do well in places where it will get wet. If you install it so it is always sitting in moisture the moisture will wick up into the 'wood' and the board will expand.

If you do not want a gap at the bottom why not buy some pressure treated dimensional lumber as a bottom board and then use your OSB from there up?


----------



## nyg052003 (Oct 11, 2010)

Alwaysbehind said:


> OSB does not do well in places where it will get wet. If you install it so it is always sitting in moisture the moisture will wick up into the 'wood' and the board will expand.
> 
> If you do not want a gap at the bottom why not buy some pressure treated dimensional lumber as a bottom board and then use your OSB from there up?


 i guess i can do that, but wont the pressure treated lumber eventually rot too lol?


----------



## nyg052003 (Oct 11, 2010)

Vidaloco said:


> The one in the photo is a large 3 sided shed so water will blow in once in awhile. If you built up the ground under your shed so it drains well, You shouldn't have to worry to much. I have a small lean to on the side of another barn that always filled with water when it rained. I built up around the outside and inside with screenings and I don't have near the problem. If your floor is just dirt expecially clay its going to get soupy inside. I'm not sure where you live but here in Kansas they call the dirt I used, limestone screenings. There is some stuff thats even cheaper I think its called cutter run? It has more rocks in it but it will work the same to help drainage. Both are pretty cheap around $2 a ton here, plus hauling of course.


 im gona have about a 2 ft overhang with the tin to help prevent the blowing of rain too bad


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

nyg052003 said:


> i guess i can do that, but wont the pressure treated lumber eventually rot too lol?


Eventually anything will rot. So yes.

But the pressure treated lumber will take much longer to rot away than OSB will. OSB looses all of its strength when it gets wet. The moisture wicks right up into it as the glue breaks down.


----------



## nyg052003 (Oct 11, 2010)

Alwaysbehind said:


> Eventually anything will rot. So yes.
> 
> But the pressure treated lumber will take much longer to rot away than OSB will. OSB looses all of its strength when it gets wet. The moisture wicks right up into it as the glue breaks down.


 even though i was planning on painting it i might be better off getting the regular plywood rather it be plywood or PT plywood? Or will painting the osb be alright?


----------

